# Interior ... Painting in the Box



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Hey everyone , Here is an interior job I did in my home town of Old Bridge New Jersey . This customer has a liking for bold impact colors ! But I enjoy being creative and bringing a customers vision to life . Enjoy the pics ! Feel free to comment 









*


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*One picture of me for good measure 









*


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking good, is that the father or the son?


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*The finished product ...









*


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks Great! Welcome Bob.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looking good, is that the father or the son?



*I am the father . But my son's both go to college . They don't paint , I just added them to the company name when they were little guys *


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting something related to painting. I was about to start a Anyone Wanna Play Online Scrabble thread.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

* I would have loaded all these pictures into one post if I knew how , Sorry for the multiple postings 


*


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No prob, were a slow bunch any how.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love it.Very soft feel.Nice for a dining room


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Absolute laser straight cut lines.

Excellent brush work.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job!

Looks like they're missing a small trim piece by the vent?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good man. Did you do all of the trim in the room as well?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job.

Anyone else notice he is using a pan.:whistling2:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice work, Sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Looks good man. Did you do all of the trim in the room as well?



* I did everything , But I only broke out the digital camera towards the end of the job . *


----------

